# I'm (running) late



## eno2

Hello, 

How do you say in Greek: <I'm (running) late, I'm going to miss the bus>

For 'I am late', GT gives _'Εχω αργήσει' _(Θα χάσω το λεωφορείο). I have some doubts...That would be 'after the facts'.


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> I have some doubts...That would be 'after the facts'.



Don't have any doubts. That's correct.
_Εχω αργήσει_ is Present Perfect, a tense that refers to the present; specifically, to the results of an action in the past that affect the present. Therefore, _Εχω αργήσει_, if explained in exhausting detail, means '(due to whatever the reason that caused this, now) I'm late'.


----------



## eno2

Thank you for your confirmation


----------



## Helleno File

Thanks both of you for a very useful illustration of the perfect tense.


----------



## eno2

The original sentence is German
<eure Fähre hat Verspätung > and translates as <Your ferry *is late>*


Is <Το φεριμπότ σας είναι αργά>
 correct? I think it is: <Το φέρι σας αργει>

 Can I use 'καθυστέρηση' in such a phrase? <Το πλοίο σας  έχει καθυστέρηση>?


----------



## Yiagos

Yes you can, but be very careful of spelling!
Kαθυστέρηση (delay) είναι ουσιαστικό (noun) and καθυστερήσει is a verb (OK they are stressed differently).
Ωστόσο το νόημα είναι το ίδιο (the meaning is the same) => το πλοίο έχει καθυστέρηση = το πλοίο έχει καθυστερήσει.
Keep in mind in Greek we mainly use Past Simple instead of Present Perfect.
For example (see next post) καθυστέρησε is Past Simple tense.


----------



## dmtrs

eno2 said:


> I think it is: <Το φέρι σας αργει>



This is also correct, if you want to stress the fact "so/and you have to wait".
If you just want to give the information, you can say:
Το φέρι σας άργησε. / Το φέρι σας έχει αργήσει.




Yiagos said:


> Keep in mind in Greek we mainly use Past Simple instead of Present Perfect.



Yiagos is right. Therefore you can also say:
Το φέρι σας καθυστέρησε.


----------



## eno2

That's a complete answer
Thank you very much both of you. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και οι δυο σας. Αυτή είναι μια πλήρης απάντηση.


----------

